# Weight for adult riding a sec A



## Native Lover (9 December 2011)

What would be the maximum weight for a little 11-12hh sec A pony?

I have had a lady reply to my advert, about the possibility of riding him for hacking and schooling. I got given this little pony a month ago.


She is only 5 ft 3 which is fine. I just wondered about what weight he could carry. He is fairly stocky for a Welsh Mountain. He keeps himself fit running around in the field.

So what weight, I have no idea. I always say a stone a hand as a rough guide but would that be too much for a sec A?

Help please, I need to make a descision.


----------



## Trot_On_Dressage (9 December 2011)

11H is tiny, i wouldnt let a child ride it over 6 stone


----------



## BringoutheBest (9 December 2011)

Probably not much help but I ride a 12.3 welsh B (the grey in my signature) and I am about 5'3 and 7 and a half ish stone. My instructor tells me there is no way I am too heavy for him and not too worry (even though I do! )


----------



## Trot_On_Dressage (9 December 2011)

BringoutheBest said:



			Probably not much help but I ride a 12.3 welsh B (the grey in my signature) and I am about 5'3 and 7 and a half ish stone. My instructor tells me there is no way I am too heavy for him and not too worry (even though I do! )
		
Click to expand...

A 12.3 seriously? 7.5 stone isnt that much i agree, i do weigh more than that!! But 5ft3 isnt that small. Why do you ride it out of interest?


----------



## Native Lover (9 December 2011)

BringoutheBest said:



			Probably not much help but I ride a 12.3 welsh B (the grey in my signature) and I am about 5'3 and 7 and a half ish stone. My instructor tells me there is no way I am too heavy for him and not too worry (even though I do! )
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for replying  You look good on him . I would say most welsh B's are not as stocky as these little  welsh mountain ponies. But I am pleased to see not everyone considers them a childs pony


----------



## BSJAlove (9 December 2011)

Trot_On_Dressage said:



			A 12.3 seriously? 7.5 stone isnt that much i agree, i do weigh more than that!! But 5ft3 isnt that small. Why do you ride it out of interest?
		
Click to expand...

Ha you would hate me, I backed and produced a 12hh pony, Im 5'3 and started off weighing 9.5 stone then worked my way down to 8.5. He was fine, infact he loved it. Hes now in a lovely loan home with a little boy and they have so much fun!!

OP - Id say the pony wouldnt take more then a small 7 stone. He looks alot smaller then my 12hh!


----------



## asbo (9 December 2011)

my A is a drama queen and throws a fit if anyone over 6 stone dares to sit on her,but she is fine, shes had around 7 1/2 stone on her which includes tack, my friends sec A will happily bugger off with 8 stone plus on him,but he is chunkier than my lady.


----------



## Trot_On_Dressage (9 December 2011)

Native Lover said:



			Thank you for replying  You look good on him . I would say most welsh B's are not as stocky as these little  welsh mountain ponies. But I am pleased to see not everyone considers them a childs pony 

Click to expand...

I dont think your pony looks strong in his pic Native Lover, he has a dipped back. I wouldnt put an adult on him and would question why an adult would want to ride an 11H pony!


----------



## Trot_On_Dressage (9 December 2011)

BSJAlove said:



			Ha you would hate me, I backed and produced a 12hh pony, Im 5'3 and started off weighing 9.5 stone then worked my way down to 8.5. He was fine, infact he loved it. Hes now in a lovely loan home with a little boy and they have so much fun!!

OP - Id say the pony wouldnt take more then a small 7 stone. He looks alot smaller then my 12hh!
		
Click to expand...

This pony is smaller than that and going by the pic doesnt look strong


----------



## AMW (9 December 2011)

Im 5'4 , weigh over 10 stone and ride my 13hh sect C.
I think you need to see someone on them to see how they look and also to assess how the pony goes. 5'3 might be a bit tall for a sect A though to ride it on a regular basis.
You just need to watch ridden m&m classes to see plenty adults on what would be termed child sized ponies.


----------



## Native Lover (9 December 2011)

Trot_On_Dressage said:



			I dont think your pony looks strong in his pic Native Lover, he has a dipped back. I wouldnt put an adult on him and would question why an adult would want to ride an 11H pony!
		
Click to expand...

I am trying to remain calm here. Are you trying to wind me up or what?

Long before Shetlands and Welsh section A's were fashionable childrens ponies for the showring. 

They had a real job to do carrying shepherds up the mountains to tend there sheep.


----------



## asbo (9 December 2011)

Just finding a few photos for you of my sec A,shes a bit fat in them as she had help getting out of restricted grazing but you will get the idea.


----------



## MuesliMoo (9 December 2011)

Trot_On_Dressage said:



			I dont think your pony looks strong in his pic Native Lover, he has a dipped back. I wouldnt put an adult on him and would question why an adult would want to ride an 11H pony!
		
Click to expand...

I often question why people want to ride 17.2h horses.

OP - I think the best bet is to meet the lady, see how she gets on with your pony and go with your gut instinct.  At 5'5 and 9stone I used to take an 11.3h native pony round our xcountry course and do rather well!


----------



## Trot_On_Dressage (9 December 2011)

Native Lover said:



			I am trying to remain calm here. Are you trying to wind me up or what?

Long before Shetlands and Welsh section A's were fashionable childrens ponies for the showring. 

They had a real job to do carrying shepherds up the mountains to tend there sheep.
		
Click to expand...

Yes i have heard those kinds of storys before. i have also heard of people riding pigs but that doesnt make me want to jump on the back of one!

11H is bl**dy tiny! I think if they weigh over 6 stone it is too much. I am all for not running ponies into the ground but maybe thats just me. 5ft 3 is quite tall for 11H, their feet will be on the ground


----------



## AMW (9 December 2011)

Mueslimoo, I so agree with you. I have a personal rule, if I cant see over their backs then they are too big for me. I dont like big horses, to handle, ride or feed, give me a pony any day


----------



## Trot_On_Dressage (9 December 2011)

MuesliMoo said:



			I often question why people want to ride 17.2h horses.

OP - I think the best bet is to meet the lady, see how she gets on with your pony and go with your gut instinct.  At 5'5 and 9stone I used to take an 11.3h native pony round our xcountry course and do rather well!
		
Click to expand...

Ah but that is a different question entirely. A 17.2 is not really going to struggle holding weight (unless morbidley obese of course) how ever the persons riding skills would be questioned more as obviously that is a lot of horse, where as an adult wanting to ride on a 11H pony in my opinion would only want to do so if they were scared of proper horses. Which actually answers my first question.


----------



## asbo (9 December 2011)

fizz is 11.1hh, no comments on no hats please.

photo was taken 2 years ago,oldest is about 6 stoneish and about 5ft1 

http://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa452/candell59/CopyofHPIM0285.jpg

http://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa452/candell59/Copy3ofHPIM0274.jpg

http://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa452/candell59/HPIM0288.jpg

middle DD is about 4 stoneish and about 4ft6 maybe

http://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa452/candell59/Copy2ofHPIM0280.jpg

http://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa452/candell59/Copy2ofHPIM0279.jpg


----------



## Trot_On_Dressage (9 December 2011)

AMW said:



			Mueslimoo, I so agree with you. I have a personal rule, if I cant see over their backs then they are too big for me. I dont like big horses, to handle, ride or feed, give me a pony any day 

Click to expand...

My point exactly! Why dont you like riding big horses or feeding them or handling them?


----------



## AMW (10 December 2011)

quite simply because i dont, I have done but prefer the look, character & size of a pony


----------



## Merry Crisis (10 December 2011)

I have lived many years in Wales before I moved north. The old fashioned stamp of Sec A really doesnt resemble the pony in the pic, this pony has no depth of body and not a lot of bone. The old fashioned ponies from the Beacons were very stocky and the fact that they carried farmers is something that they might have managed to do for short periods of time, but I dont think for a welfare situation would be recommended.


----------



## Trot_On_Dressage (10 December 2011)

AMW said:



			quite simply because i dont, I have done but prefer the look, character & size of a pony
		
Click to expand...

I do not want to offend but this spells unconfident to me. I understand that we all have confidence issues but that wouldnt make me want to sit on a small pony!

As meery crisis said, that pony is small!

Native lover why the need to staty calm. You did ask what we thought of an adult riding your pony, i gave you my thoughts.........


----------



## Native Lover (10 December 2011)

asbo said:



			fizz is 11.1hh, no comments on no hats please.

photo was taken 2 years ago,oldest is about 6 stoneish and about 5ft1 

http://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa452/candell59/CopyofHPIM0285.jpg

http://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa452/candell59/Copy3ofHPIM0274.jpg

http://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa452/candell59/HPIM0288.jpg

middle DD is about 4 stoneish and about 4ft6 maybe

http://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa452/candell59/Copy2ofHPIM0280.jpg

http://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa452/candell59/Copy2ofHPIM0279.jpg

Click to expand...

Lovely photos, thankyou for taking the time to add them to this thread 
I am not trying to cause trouble. I just want a rough guide to what he could carry. I know it all depends on him he an individual. I have my own reasons for wanting an adult rider for him. 

One being he is in a field with 6 other horses and I don't want the responsibility of supervising a child where as a small adult could come and go as they please.

I was merely wanting a guide weight for him. I have a lady who is comming to meet him. If she proves to heavy to ride him. We are going to look at breaking him to drive.


----------



## MuesliMoo (10 December 2011)

Trot_On_Dressage said:



			My point exactly! Why dont you like riding big horses or feeding them or handling them?
		
Click to expand...

Personal preference, ponies are much more fun IMO.  I'm getting a 12.3 exmoor on LWVTB next month and can't wait, I'm 5'5 and 9 stone so well within her weight limits!


----------



## Trot_On_Dressage (10 December 2011)

MuesliMoo said:



			Personal preference, ponies are much more fun IMO.  I'm getting a 12.3 exmoor on LWVTB next month and can't wait, I'm 5'5 and 9 stone so well within her weight limits!
		
Click to expand...

Even tho i think that is a little bug 12.3 is no comparison to 11H!


----------



## Native Lover (10 December 2011)

MuesliMoo said:



			Personal preference, ponies are much more fun IMO.  I'm getting a 12.3 exmoor on LWVTB next month and can't wait, I'm 5'5 and 9 stone so well within her weight limits!
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree ponies are fun to ride.

Good luck with your exmoor


----------



## rhino (10 December 2011)

I'm just under 8st and riding a Welsh A at the moment, however it is a much stockier type than in the OP's pic. At my weight and 5'3" I feel far too big, but the pony has been very difficult for his young owner. I have done a fair bit of groundwork and longreining and will only ride for about 5 mins max, walk and trot. Aim is to get her going well enough to give back to owner full time as soon as possible and will happily never ride anything so small again!


----------



## MuesliMoo (10 December 2011)

Trot_On_Dressage said:



			I do not want to offend but this spells unconfident to me. I understand that we all have confidence issues but that wouldnt make me want to sit on a small pony!
		
Click to expand...

And what does it matter if someone is more confident on a pony than a horse?  If the pony can happily take the adult then what's the issue?  I can understand if there is a weight issue, but most native ponies can carry a lot more weight for their height than horses can.


----------



## Bridie&theMinis (10 December 2011)

My personal opinion in this instance is that this pony doesn't look substantial enough for someone of 5ft 3' (even though we dont know her weight) to have as her regular riding mount.  
I bought a 12h sec A years ago for my sister who was 8 at the time and had her for a couple of years before she moved onto a bigger pony. But my point is that I got on ours v. occasionally (e.g. if she was being cheeky or to try something out before my sister did) but wouldn't have entertained the thought of riding her more frequently as they are quite slight in build and I would have worried about damaging her back. Your pony looks even slightly than Chloe was so would be dubious to say the least. 
Weight wise I would say 6 - 6.5stone. Good luck though with finding a suitable rider whatever you decide is appropriate.


----------



## MuesliMoo (10 December 2011)

Far too big on her, but weight wise not an issue, she flew round the course leading a friend on her 15.2h TB 

Sorry OP this is getting a bit off topic now, I shall stop!


----------



## Lolo (10 December 2011)

Have you contacted your local PC? A lot of the PC girls who are about 11 are stick thin but very competent (and will have parental supervision!). I wouldn't be happy putting much beyond 7 stone on a proper welsh A and 6 stone on the skinny little ones you get now for more than 10 minutes at a time...


----------



## Trot_On_Dressage (10 December 2011)

Bridie&theMinis said:



			My personal opinion in this instance is that this pony doesn't look substantial enough for someone of 5ft 3' (even though we dont know her weight) to have as her regular riding mount.  
I bought a 12h sec A years ago for my sister who was 8 at the time and had her for a couple of years before she moved onto a bigger pony. But my point is that I got on ours v. occasionally (e.g. if she was being cheeky or to try something out before my sister did) but wouldn't have entertained the thought of riding her more frequently as they are quite slight in build and I would have worried about damaging her back. Your pony looks even slightly than Chloe was so would be dubious to say the least. 
Weight wise I would say 6 - 6.5stone. Good luck though with finding a suitable rider whatever you decide is appropriate. 






Click to expand...

Exactly.


----------



## rhino (10 December 2011)

Trot_On_Dressage said:



			Ah but that is a different question entirely. A 17.2 is not really going to struggle holding weight (unless morbidley obese of course) how ever the persons riding skills would be questioned more as obviously that is a lot of horse, where as an adult wanting to ride on a 11H pony in my opinion would only want to do so if they were scared of proper horses. Which actually answers my first question.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, because all ponies are perfectly behaved and all horses need confident, experienced riders  You really have no clue! Some of the most difficult 'horses' I've had for schooling have been ponies; it's nice to get back to my big warmblood as he is a doddle!


----------



## asbo (10 December 2011)

at the end of the day when the person comes to try your pony you will know, i know a fair few little uns who have adults riding them full time and have back/saddle checks done often as saddles can be an issue as well, these ponies are not the type to stand by and take it,they let you know when they arent happy,the photos of my oldest is the last time she sat on fizz as fizz was not happy lol.
good luck and let us know how it goes x


----------



## Native Lover (10 December 2011)

MuesliMoo said:








 Far too big on her, but weight wise not an issue, she flew round the course leading a friend on her 15.2h TB 

Sorry OP this is getting a bit off topic now, I shall stop!
		
Click to expand...

Great photo :0) Hes a cracking jumper.

I just want this pony hacked for excercise though. I have no problem with teens riding him but they all want to ride the big TB and warmbloods these days. I just don't want the responsibility of young children ie lead rien/first ridden types.


----------



## Native Lover (10 December 2011)

Heres a photo for you to consider my 14 year old hacking our 9.2 hh Shetland

She is about 5 ft  1 she weighs about 6 stone on a good day, unfortunately she only visit in the school holidays.


----------



## Dolcé (10 December 2011)

My daughter weighs between 8.5 and 9st depending on the time of year and is 5'6, she will show our 11hh Section A stallion under saddle, in fact that is the only reason he will be kept entire, so that she can.  'Proper' Section A's are well capable of carrying up to 10st, certainly for a short period of time, if not longer.  A child could not show a stallion ridden and so he would only ever be able to be shown in hand if he remains entire and daughter doesn't ride him and if cut then his showing career would be over, that would just be a waste!

Lots of adults ride ponies TOD, I personally prefer ponies to horses because of personalities but find horses are often far easier to handle than the ponies, both on the ground and ridden.  I ride 16-17hh because all our horses range between the two, I do sometimes hop on the 13.2 haffy though and she gives a totally different riding experience, far more fun.  Her girth takes up my leg and so I don't look big on her at 5'6 and she is more than capable of carrying my weight (although I wouldn't dream of getting on one of the welshies!)


----------



## SarahRicoh (10 December 2011)

I think that over 7stone would be to heavy for your little guy but saying that the fitter/more muscled the pony is the easier they can carry weight so take that into consideration.

Trot_on£dressage


----------



## SarahRicoh (10 December 2011)

*cont

T_o_d- i think thats ridiculous saying only reason adults ride ponies is because of confidence issues. I am 5ft5 and between 9.5-10st and i have a 14.3hh ish. I am slightly tall on him but no way too heavy and no child would ever be able to ride him. This is the case for many ponies. Theyre too much for kids so adults ride them. Plus for adults who wan to hack around ponies are easier and cheaper to keep, you can get on/off easier,easier to lead a child from a pony than a massive 17hh and as other people have said some people prefer ponies. I know id rather havea pony any day!!


----------



## Karran (10 December 2011)

I'm 5'3" and I prefer ponies as I can bounce up without needing to look for a mounting block as I struggle to haul myself onto something taller!


----------



## Native Lover (10 December 2011)

Festive Frilly Stockings said:



			My daughter weighs between 8.5 and 9st depending on the time of year and is 5'6, she will show our 11hh Section A stallion under saddle, in fact that is the only reason he will be kept entire, so that she can.  'Proper' Section A's are well capable of carrying up to 10st, certainly for a short period of time, if not longer.  A child could not show a stallion ridden and so he would only ever be able to be shown in hand if he remains entire and daughter doesn't ride him and if cut then his showing career would be over, that would just be a waste!

Lots of adults ride ponies TOD, I personally prefer ponies to horses because of personalities but find horses are often far easier to handle than the ponies, both on the ground and ridden.  I ride 16-17hh because all our horses range between the two, I do sometimes hop on the 13.2 haffy though and she gives a totally different riding experience, far more fun.  Her girth takes up my leg and so I don't look big on her at 5'6 and she is more than capable of carrying my weight (although I wouldn't dream of getting on one of the welshies!)
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for replying, I would have thought about 7- 9 stone for him to carry for gentle hacking. But as others have said I shall have to wait and see what his re action will be. How big a saddle he can take etc.

Surely though it is much better for him to be ridden than left in a field to grow fat and get laminitis and such. They lady is quite happy to spend time long riening and lunging him so he is fit before she rides him. If she is to big to ride we have discussed getting him broken to drive.

I got given him, I said yes to stop him ending up in the sales. He is such a good boy to handle on the ground. I want him to have a one to one relationship with someone who will enjoy him more than anything


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (10 December 2011)

Wowwwwwwww rewind a little bit,  My husband learnt to ride as an adult and I always teased him he would never be a good rider as he didn't learn on ponies, and he even agrees now as an experienced hunter, its the smaller horses that can get him off!!  Ponies teach us how to ride and stay on when they spin and muck around, horses imo are much more straight forward and easier to stay on etc.


So the remark about ponies and confidence issues is total rubbish, ponies rock!!


----------



## winkles (10 December 2011)

Native Lover said:



			I have no problem with teens riding him but they all want to ride the big TB and warmbloods these days.
		
Click to expand...

I think that's a little bit unfair to say. Not all teenagers are obsessed with the larger breeds, just as not all adults are. I'm sure plenty of younger-yet-competent people would be interested given the opportunity


----------



## Native Lover (10 December 2011)

mister-merlin said:



			I think that's a little bit unfair to say. Not all teenagers are obsessed with the larger breeds, just as not all adults are. I'm sure plenty of younger-yet-competent people would be interested given the opportunity 

Click to expand...

I have advertised him for a LW teen or adult. Only one lady has replied so far.


----------



## dafthoss (10 December 2011)

I will show you some pics in the morning I need to sleep now.


----------



## winkles (10 December 2011)

Native Lover said:



			I have advertised him for a LW teen or adult. Only one lady has replied so far.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, but I think that 1 reply is probably more reflective of the lack of sharers in your area than of which breeds the teenage demographic prefer


----------



## traceyann (10 December 2011)

Im eight stone and rode welsh section b carried me no problems and quite happy to try and chuck me of with huge bucks


----------



## *hic* (10 December 2011)

mister-merlin said:



			Fair enough, but I think that 1 reply is probably more reflective of the lack of sharers in your area than of which breeds the teenage demographic prefer 

Click to expand...

I doubt that very much! Most young teens round here are hankering for 16hh horse and wouldn't be seen dead choosing to ride an 11hh Welsh.

My own little Welsh A has an attitude problem at over 8 stone.


----------



## Kenzo (10 December 2011)

It's not just a weight issue, you need a saddle that fits both the pony and the rider, which is why the rider would have be small if you think about how a saddle works, I can't imagine an adult in the size of saddle your pony would require unless they were very short and very very slim with a very tiny bottom!....that said, they are out there, nothing against adults on ponies as some of these little Welsh ponies are too dam wick and strong for a child to ride.


----------



## smellsofhorse (10 December 2011)

I have a 11.2 hh Welsh section a.
I've said no more than 8 stone


----------



## Wagtail (10 December 2011)

Native Lover said:



			I am trying to remain calm here. Are you trying to wind me up or what?

Long before Shetlands and Welsh section A's were fashionable childrens ponies for the showring. 

They had a real job to do carrying shepherds up the mountains to tend there sheep.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that is quite true, and we used to send children up chimneys too...


----------



## OldNag (10 December 2011)

AMW said:



			quite simply because i dont, I have done but prefer the look, character & size of a pony
		
Click to expand...

Glad it's not just me.  I've nothing against horses but I much prefer ponies, always have done.  

I've got myself a gorgeous Sec C.  I've two kids who can move on to him when they have outgrown their Sec A so he'll be a real family pony.


----------



## spotty_pony (10 December 2011)

I wouldn't think any adult would be light enough to ride him tbh. I wouldn't put more than 6 stone on him.


----------



## team barney (10 December 2011)

I wouldn't advise putting more than a absolute maximum of 6.5 stone -including all tack as well as the rider - on your pony.  From the photo shown he is very weak through the back, he is not built for weight carrying, his conformation is simply not up to it.  I wouldn't put more than 5 stone on him if he were mine, but he could probably be pushed to carry the 6.5 (including tack) if necessary.  At that weight though any schooling would be done strictly out hacking, no school work whatsoever.

Whatever you decide please don't put a large saddle on him (he looks like he would struggle to fit even a 14" saddle), with that back you will do him untold harm (back problems don't tend to stay only in the back the progress through their legs, feet and entire bodies).

If you want to keep him fit there are other ways of going about it.  Either long rein him, break him to harness and drive him or have a child ride him, pony squashing is not the answer.


A stocky upto height Welsh A with good conformation can take an adult rider of up to 8.5 stone (including tack), but the pony pictured couldn't, he has neither the substance or the conformation to cope with such weight.


----------



## Clodagh (10 December 2011)

The often repeated line of 'They used to carry shepherds up the hills' well, can you imagine how much your average welsh sheep farmer weighed at the beginning of the 1900s? 9 stone was probably it, they would not be great big men of 20 stone, so the whole line is a complete waste of space!

On the other point, I always say children should learn to ride on horses because they are so much easier than ponies, ponies were not designed for children at all, quick thinking, clever and on the ball, whereas a 18hh warmblood probably struggles to remember how to put one hoof in front of the other (I exaggerate a little perhaps)...ponies are generally much harder work than horses IMO.


----------



## team barney (10 December 2011)

Don't follow the ignorant belief that an equine can carry a stone per hand, it is a ridiculous fallacy and whoever still repeats it really needs their sense questioned.

No one who gave a damn about their horse's welfare would put an 8 stone rider on a 32 inch pony after all.


----------



## Wagtail (10 December 2011)

team barney said:



			Don't follow the ignorant belief that an equine can carry a stone per hand, it is a ridiculous fallacy and whoever still repeats it really needs their sense questioned.

No one who gave a damn about their horse's welfare would put an 8 stone rider on a 32 inch pony after all.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly! Well said. I find it really annoying when people spout this kind of rubbish just because it's been passed down from other people who are equally as ignorant.


----------



## winkles (10 December 2011)

*hic* said:



			I doubt that very much! *Most* young teens round here are hankering for 16hh horse and wouldn't be seen dead choosing to ride an 11hh Welsh.
		
Click to expand...

Most being the operative word 

I'm sure the perfect rider will come along soon.


----------



## Dizzle (10 December 2011)

*hic* said:



			I doubt that very much! Most young teens round here are hankering for 16hh horse and wouldn't be seen dead choosing to ride an 11hh Welsh.

My own little Welsh A has an attitude problem at over 8 stone.
		
Click to expand...

Up until I was 17 (I'm 5ft 8 and would have weighed about 7 stone)I had a 12.2hh Welsh B possibly the most fun I've ever had, he was a cheeky scamp but safe as houses (by safe as houses I mean he didn't gallop off after bucking me off so I could hop back on and finish the gallop! )


----------



## Double_choc_lab (10 December 2011)

If I remember correctly I thought the Pony Club used to say 8 st was the max for a 12.2.  I think the rule came in around Prince Phillip games.

I rode our 13hh Sec B when I was about 9 st but only for short periods - usually after he'd been naughtly with daughter!

11 hh I would say about 6 stone.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (10 December 2011)

I'm an adult who rides an Exmoor occasionally but I wouldn't get on the equivalent sized Section A. OP, as mentioned its saddle fit as well as weight of rider with tack although of course, there are some great pony synthetic saddles available. I would be wary of putting much on that pony -it's also difficult for small ponies to balance if the rider is comparatively tall in the body.

I much prefer ponies to handle and ride than horses- many horses are just too thick. back in olden days (ie the 70s/80s) a 17h horse was a rarity unless you were a big bloke that wanted a hunter. most of us got by on 16hs and natives although mostly people weighed less too. there was a saying to 'never buy what you can't see over'. I have no interest in massively overhorsing myself on some huge warmblood who needs pampering to the nth degree.

maybe some of you could be reading the likes of Deb Bennett and what she has to say about big horses and soundness.


----------



## Tinseltoes (10 December 2011)

When I was younger aged around 15 and about 8.5stone,I had a 12.2 welsh pony,and was told I looked ok on her,as I was only 5ft 4.and stil am.But then when I had a 13.3hh welsh pony and I was 5ft 3 and 9 stone,I was told I was too big for him.I didnt take any notice anyway lol. He was well loved and taken care of.
I have a section A pony who is no bigger than 11.1hh and NO WAY would I put anyone over 6 stone on her.Shes unbroken anyway.
That pony looks lighter than my pure bred registered welsh section A.
Adults CAN NOT ride a 11hh pony.


----------



## OFG (10 December 2011)

The best thing you could do would be to get the lady out to meet her in person and make a judgement call based on phyiscally seeing her. Has she said how much she weighs (or did you ask?) I had a little 12.3 which was way too much for my novice 9 year old to ride. I couldn't find a rider for her for love nor money (well, I probably could have found someone to ride her with me paying them). I ended up riding her myself, I am 5ft8 and 9.5 stone on a good day. She was fine and happily took me on 12 mile pleasure rides.

I have just recently got a 13.2 Exmoor on loan for me to ride out with my son on his 11.2 WsecA. He is a hoot to ride and fitted my criteria perfectly. I could have gone to look at the 17.2 Warmblood but as it wasn't what I needed I choose not to. 

What does it matter if a rider looks too tall? As long as the pony is happy, and able, to carry the riders weight I don't see the problem. You will know soon enough if the pony is distressed with the riders weight. 

Trot on dressage - I get the feeling from your posts that you are the sort of riders I meet who look down off your high horse (literally) at us adults who choose, for what ever reason, to ride ponies. 

I don't have confidence issues on riding larger horses and in the past have worked in NH racing yards riding all the nutters, confirmed bolters etc that the other yard staff didn't want to get on. 

Native Lover - go in to the hunting section and find the post about adults hunting ponies, great read.


----------



## rara007 (10 December 2011)

5'4 and probably around 9 stoneish on a full up section A





He's a very big and strong section A and definately could carry more than me at the size I was then- Our LW 10.3 section A has a weight limit of around 4 stone and HW 11.1 section A around 6/7 stone as he has the curvy shape like yours does- though section As are shown at top level by adults and do all sorts of other things, tbh I don't think yours looks a weight carrier and would probably be happier with a smaller rider.

Here is the MGA rider weight chart vs pony height:
http://www.mgagb.co.uk/sites/default/files/rider_weights.pdf


----------



## Native Lover (10 December 2011)

OFG said:



			The best thing you could do would be to get the lady out to meet her in person and make a judgement call based on phyiscally seeing her. Has she said how much she weighs (or did you ask?) I had a little 12.3 which was way too much for my novice 9 year old to ride. I couldn't find a rider for her for love nor money (well, I probably could have found someone to ride her with me paying them). I ended up riding her myself, I am 5ft8 and 9.5 stone on a good day. She was fine and happily took me on 12 mile pleasure rides.

I have just recently got a 13.2 Exmoor on loan for me to ride out with my son on his 11.2 WsecA. He is a hoot to ride and fitted my criteria perfectly. I could have gone to look at the 17.2 Warmblood but as it wasn't what I needed I choose not to. 

What does it matter if a rider looks too tall? As long as the pony is happy, and able, to carry the riders weight I don't see the problem. You will know soon enough if the pony is distressed with the riders weight. 

Trot on dressage - I get the feeling from your posts that you are the sort of riders I meet who look down off your high horse (literally) at us adults who choose, for what ever reason, to ride ponies. 

I don't have confidence issues on riding larger horses and in the past have worked in NH racing yards riding all the nutters, confirmed bolters etc that the other yard staff didn't want to get on. 

Native Lover - go in to the hunting section and find the post about adults hunting ponies, great read.
		
Click to expand...

I have invited the lady out to meet both me and the pony. If she is to big then we might break him to drive. She also doesn't want to ride him if he is too small, but is happy to have some pony time outside of work and will do groundwork and lunging with him.

I see nothing wrong with adults riding ponies if the pony can cope well with it. I myself have two fell ponies I ride and next year will have two section D youngsters to hack out. I find ponies fun to ride. They are mostly cheeky.

Interesting thread the hunting on ponies  My Fell  mare used to hunt with her former owners, she apperently love a days hunting.


----------



## SO1 (10 December 2011)

These are the pony club PPC weight restriction bearing in mind some of the ponies will be lighter types than the natives and the games are fast hard work I was quite surprised that the maximum weights were so high

A rider weighing over 54kg, (8.7 stone) may not ride a pony 128 cm or under.

A rider weighing over 60kg (9.6 stone) may not ride a pony 133cm or under.

A rider weighing over 66kg (10.5 stone) may not ride a pony 138cm or under.

I do think it might be useful for you to know how big your pony is though as there is a difference between 11h and 12h. If the 5.3ft lady was coming thinking the pony might be a hand bigger than it actually is then she might be disappointed. Might also be worth asking her what her definition is of light hacking and schooling, as schooling can be quite demanding depending on what you do. Maybe also ask her why she is wanting to ride such a small pony.

I am 5.1ft and 8st but personally I would not feel comfortable riding an 11h pony as I think my feet would be near its knees and the saddle might be too small for me to be comfortable.

I know that the small breed natives were traditionally used to carrying heavier weights and some were used as pit ponies but is that what we really want for the ponies now? I do wonder if they did not stay sound so long or had back problems when they were ridden by heavier adults.

I am not anti adults on ponies as I myself have a  chunky 13.2 new forest but most teenagers at my yard are bigger than I am as I am only 5.1ft and 8 stone so I have a pony of this size because it is easier for me to groom, tack up and handle him. Of course if I was a bigger person then I would have a bigger horse!

I know you said you were worried about having unsupervised children on your yard but  responsible parents would have the same concerns as you and not want to leave a young child alone with a stranger or leave their child alone with a pony at a young age. YO has quite a few small child sharing her shetland and they have never just dumped their children on the yard they have always supervised them but they have been mainly lead rein children.


----------



## xfeex (10 December 2011)

I am 5'3" and 8.5 stone, I ride my pocket Rocket 12.2 'Arthur' out hunting and we both love it





more recent pic (I am prob a little on the slimmer side)






I also let a taller teenager hunt him






I think there is anything wrong with adults on ponies as long as they are not too heavy or dont look silly on them. It also depends how 'heavy' you ride. 

I do have bigger horses but I have more fun on Arthur!


----------



## Tinseltoes (10 December 2011)

SO1 said:



			These are the pony club PPC weight restriction bearing in mind some of the ponies will be lighter types than the natives and the games are fast hard work I was quite surprised that the maximum weights were so high

A rider weighing over 54kg, (8.7 stone) may not ride a pony 128 cm or under.

A rider weighing over 60kg (9.6 stone) may not ride a pony 133cm or under.

A rider weighing over 66kg (10.5 stone) may not ride a pony 138cm or under.

I do think it might be useful for you to know how big your pony is though as there is a difference between 11h and 12h. If the 5.3ft lady was coming thinking the pony might be a hand bigger than it actually is then she might be disappointed. Might also be worth asking her what her definition is of light hacking and schooling, as schooling can be quite demanding depending on what you do. Maybe also ask her why she is wanting to ride such a small pony.

I am 5.1ft and 8st but personally I would not feel comfortable riding an 11h pony as I think my feet would be near its knees and the saddle might be too small for me to be comfortable.

I know that the small breed natives were traditionally used to carrying heavier weights and some were used as pit ponies but is that what we really want for the ponies now? I do wonder if they did not stay sound so long or had back problems when they were ridden by heavier adults.

I am not anti adults on ponies as I myself have a  chunky 13.2 new forest but most teenagers at my yard are bigger than I am as I am only 5.1ft and 8 stone so I have a pony of this size because it is easier for me to groom, tack up and handle him. Of course if I was a bigger person then I would have a bigger horse!

I know you said you were worried about having unsupervised children on your yard but  responsible parents would have the same concerns as you and not want to leave a young child alone with a stranger or leave their child alone with a pony at a young age. YO has quite a few small child sharing her shetland and they have never just dumped their children on the yard they have always supervised them but they have been mainly lead rein children.
		
Click to expand...

Those weight limits make sense. Anyone who is over 6st should not ride a section A.END OF.


----------



## Cheiro1 (10 December 2011)

I wouldnt put anything over 7 stone on your pony, he is tiny and really not built to carry weight.

The old "they used to carry farmers" they werent built like your pony when they did, they were built like brick outhouses!!!!!


----------



## MuesliMoo (10 December 2011)

Tinseltoes said:



			Those weight limits make sense. Anyone who is over 6st should not ride a section A.END OF.
		
Click to expand...

What? Even a full up Sec A??


----------



## ridefast (10 December 2011)

I used to ride my little brothers 11.1 welsh when I was a teen, probably weighed 7stone, not regularly just for the odd hack, he was very solid built little pony.
When I left college I worked on a yard that had a 12.2 sec a who I would ride, at 5'1 and 8 stone, again fairly solid build had a good chest on him, I hacked schooled jumped and even did a dressage comp on him. Never gave me the feeling he was struggling with me although I have long legs so did feel like my feet were flapping about in the wind!
I too love ponies find them much more interesting ride than horses, lots of fun!


----------



## ester (10 December 2011)

xfeex said:



			I am 5'3" and 8.5 stone, I ride my pocket Rocket 12.2 'Arthur' out hunting and we both love it





more recent pic (I am prob a little on the slimmer side)






I also let a taller teenager hunt him






I think there is anything wrong with adults on ponies as long as they are not too heavy or dont look silly on them. It also depends how 'heavy' you ride. 

I do have bigger horses but I have more fun on Arthur!
		
Click to expand...

I recognise your pics was he up for sale recently? I think he got quite a lot of admiring comments on my facebook feed!


----------



## brighteyes (10 December 2011)

Some very sensible, factual posts on here, esp *rara007*and *SO1*'s. 

May I just add 'plus tack and riding clobber' to one's weight, which is usually on the bathroom scales (and starkers )?


----------



## Megibo (10 December 2011)

our friends have a section A about 12 hands, built like a brick outhouse and really very compact. a woman weighing *13* stone took him out hacking and he still buggered off with her!! 
his regular rider is a skinny 12 year old though. 
whereas our current welsh A is very dainty and has a 4/5 yr old and skinny 10 year old on him. their mum who weighs 10 stone jumped on for a 'quick go' up to the field and he wasn't impressed at all.

depends on the ponio! imo yours is not a weight carrier at all.


----------



## SO1 (10 December 2011)

People always presume if a ponies bucks or takes off with larger riders they have no problem carrying the weight and are doing so because they are "spirited" but could it also possibly be because they are are uncomfortable being ridden as pain can also cause bucking or taking off.

If a pony is going to be carrying the top end of weight that it is capable of  carrying it might be worth getting its back and saddle checked on a regular basis just to sure there is no trouble brewing.


----------



## team barney (10 December 2011)

SO1 said:



			People always presume if a ponies bucks or takes off with larger riders they have no problem carrying the weight and are doing so because they are "spirited" but could it also possibly be because they are are uncomfortable being ridden as pain can also cause bucking or taking off.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly ^^^

I hate it when people argue that they ponies be fine carrying heavy weights because they  misbehave.


----------



## teddyt (10 December 2011)

SO1 said:



			People always presume if a ponies bucks or takes off with larger riders they have no problem carrying the weight and are doing so because they are "spirited" but could it also possibly be because they are are uncomfortable being ridden as pain can also cause bucking or taking off.

If a pony is going to be carrying the top end of weight that it is capable of  carrying it might be worth getting its back and saddle checked on a regular basis just to sure there is no trouble brewing.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with all of this.


----------



## Tinseltoes (10 December 2011)

MuesliMoo said:



			What? Even a full up Sec A??
		
Click to expand...

If the pony is CHUNKY and 12.1-12.2 then yes put over 6 stone but not over 9stone. But the pony in the pic is no way a weight carrier.Anyone who rode that pony over 6 stone or near there would simply be a pony squasher.
I was 9 stone and 5ft 4 and was told by my riding instructors mother that I was too big for my welsh 13.3 hh pony.I didnt take any notice as he was chunky and loved to be hacked out.


----------



## MuesliMoo (10 December 2011)

Tinseltoes said:



			If the pony is CHUNKY and 12.1-12.2 then yes put over 6 stone but not over 9stone. But the pony in the pic is no way a weight carrier.Anyone who rode that pony over 6 stone or near there would simply be a pony squasher.
I was 9 stone and 5ft 4 and was told by my riding instructors mother that I was too big for my welsh 13.3 hh pony.I didnt take any notice as he was chunky and loved to be hacked out.
		
Click to expand...

Ok fair enough, it's just that your statement was no-one over 6stone should ride a Sec A, I thought that sounded a bit sweeping!


----------



## mystiandsunny (10 December 2011)

I wouldn't ride an 11hh welshie and I'm 5ft4 and under 9 stone.  I backed an 11.3hh a year or so ago - only because I was the lightest adult they had, and only for the actual backing and 5min periods of riding away.  I felt ridiculous on her tbh.  As soon as she knew the aids and could walk/trot I handed her over to a smaller, lighter teenager - about 5ft1 and 5-6stone.  Even she looked a little big on her!  

Thing is, you need a bottom small enough for the size of saddle that will fit - that will determine who can ride your pony more than anything!


----------



## LizzieJ (11 December 2011)

When I was doing PPC at 5'6 and just under 8 st I did on occasions ride an 11.2 - our 'spare' essentially but he was much chunkier than the OP's - more like Rara's in build  I don't think the Op's pony looks like he would carry much weight atm - I'd say 7st max if you could get a saddle to fit both. I'd be more confident a slightly shorter Shetland would carry more weight


----------



## Tinseltoes (11 December 2011)

MuesliMoo said:



			Ok fair enough, it's just that your statement was no-one over 6stone should ride a Sec A, I thought that sounded a bit sweeping![/QUOTE


I should of worded it properly.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## horserugsnot4u (11 December 2011)

Agree with lots that's been said on here about an adult riding that pony, which does appear to have a slightly dipped back.  A 5'0" 6 stone rider would probably be ok but that can't be the norm for an adult.  Also depends on if it's just for a few minutes or does the adult intend to ride it regularly?  Can't imagine you'd get a saddle to fit the pony comfortably and big enough to fit an adult-size bum!

I'm not against adults riding ponies - I do (14hh NF) and I'm 5'5 & 11 stone but your height and weight have to be in proportion to the size and fitness of the pony.


----------



## Native Lover (3 January 2012)

Two teens  girls rode him during the christmas hols and took him out hacking he was fine both these riders are over 7 stone and don't look to bad on him. When he is fitter I think he will be fine with a bit more weight. He didn't seem struggle at all.


----------



## Tickles (4 January 2012)

Both girls look too big on him. (No, I'm not saying they are overweight, just over the weight the pony should carry.)

The pony isn't that big or strong looking.

The pony is probably better off with you than some other free homes (meat man) but you need to take his long term health and well being into account a bit more!

Try your local pony club/putting a notice up in local riding school for smaller (i.e. almost certainly small CHILD) riders.


----------



## Ginger Bear (4 January 2012)

One of the little girls on my yard has a sec a same size as urs.. I have ridden her on the odd occasion when she has been too strong for the 8yo girl. I'm 5'2 & 7 1/2 stone & she has carried me fine but is very strong & fit. I probably wouldn't put an adult on a pony that small all the time though.. And as already said ur pony has a dipped back. I'm actually surprised an adult would want to loan a horse so small, I've never felt very safe when cantering such a tiny pony.


----------



## Morgan123 (4 January 2012)

Welsh as were used by farmers - big men - to carry them, obv thats probably not massively advisable but they are strong. if she's not a heavy lady i cant see thrted be a problem, and as for 'why would she want to' that someone said above - why not?!? Everyone kmiws ponies are the most fun!!


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (4 January 2012)

Friend of a friend breaks in her parents' Section A Welshies for showing. She's 5ft 4, slim and not a single problem! Think it's more about weight than height. Also, some horse and ponies resent having a lot of leg wrapped round them, while many benefit from it. So all in all, I think the answer won't be clear until you meet the lady and she meets the pony!


----------



## Native Lover (4 January 2012)

The reason I want a teen or small adult is that I don't have to supervise them. Both the teens that rode him over christmas can go in the field with my other horses and ponies , catch him up and tack him up , hack him without supervising them. They know there horses and are sensible. If he plays up, or they come off him they laugh it off.

I already have my daughters shetland pony who is an almost perfect lead rein pony and the few times I have managed to find a little jockey I end up doing all the work due to none horssie parents 

This guy is 12 and too young to be just left in the field for the rest of his life. And not only that he will probably get lammi if i did just leave him in a field with no excercise. I can lunge him but I want to find someone who will enjoy him.


----------



## Lwhite (4 January 2012)

Have read with interest all the replies and have to say that some of them were a bit "size-ist". As a mature lady who prefers ponies to horses I have put up with these sorts of comments for over 40 years. I have owned and competed bigger animals in the past but allways go back to ponies as they are more challenging and fun.
I allways worry for our younger riders who feel the need to be on something bigger and end up being over horsed which is just as bad.
At the end of the day anyone with any horse sense knows there own animal and whether it can cope with their weight or not, breed or type doesn't matter as long as the partnership is a good and happy one for both rider and mount.


----------



## Native Lover (4 January 2012)

Lwhite said:



			Have read with interest all the replies and have to say that some of them were a bit "size-ist". As a mature lady who prefers ponies to horses I have put up with these sorts of comments for over 40 years. I have owned and competed bigger animals in the past but allways go back to ponies as they are more challenging and fun.
I allways worry for our younger riders who feel the need to be on something bigger and end up being over horsed which is just as bad.
At the end of the day anyone with any horse sense knows there own animal and whether it can cope with their weight or not, breed or type doesn't matter as long as the partnership is a good and happy one for both rider and mount.
		
Click to expand...

I am a adult pony rider myself owning two Fell ponies and two Welsh section D's. I love there personalities. 

The teens in the photos used to ride my ponies but have now moved on to a 16.1 Hanovarian. I do have one 14 year old sharer for my Fell pony but in this area most teen sharers seem to want a horse rather than a pony  I struggle to find riders for my larger ponies.


----------



## EmmasMummy (4 January 2012)

I think that they look ok, but at the upper limit.  My friend rides my daughters 10.2hh shetland and has sat on the 11.1hh Sec A we have.  She is 5ft 6 and a size 8.  Both are perfectly happy with her and in no way struggle.  Now I wouldnt let her jump the Sec A, but I might the Shettie (if she did jump) as IMHO she is of a stronger stature than the Sec A. I would  struggle to find anyone lighter than 7 stone to break in the sec a.


----------



## Brandy (4 January 2012)

Ooh interesting thread!!

OP - your pony looks quite small and not so chunky. I used to teach a couple of sisters who had a 12hh sec a, built like the side of a house. He was very cheeky and very welsh, and I regularly used to school him for half an hour, becuase he was a little S**tbag with the poor children! I was about 9st at the time, but waaay too tall for him at 5ft 6, but he was chunky, deep and actually took quite a lot of leg up.

I also have a 12.1hh exmoor who is really 14hh on short legs. I rode her regularly as my 'main' ride for many years, but don;t any more as she is 24 and I have put weight on!!

I do have confidence issues but these are as a result of my nasty bloody 13.2 welsh. I was fine with my TB.  In fact the confidence issues are ONLY with the welsh. Its him thats a tit!!


----------



## Aoibhin (4 January 2012)

Oh well crusify me now as i ride 2 11 handers (sec A & a dartmoor) they both more than carry my 8.5 stone with no issue & one regually decides to P!$$ off with me after the bigger horses up the road. 

i dont look too big for them as despite the 5ft 7 height im of very slender build & they both take up my leg nicely, let her come & see him & get a feel to how they get on & how he copes. 
good luck with a sharer im having the same issues with mine (looking for someone due to health issues & i could NEVER trust my lad with a child at present even on leadrein)

LETS HERE IT FOR THE PONIES.


----------



## hessy12 (4 January 2012)

I'm sorry, but 5 ft 3 is TOO BIG to ride this pony! I cannot believe it. PLease find a child to ride the pony instead.


----------



## FionaM12 (4 January 2012)

Merry Crisis said:



			I have lived many years in Wales before I moved north. The old fashioned stamp of Sec A really doesnt resemble the pony in the pic, this pony has no depth of body and not a lot of bone. The old fashioned ponies from the Beacons were very stocky and the fact that they carried farmers is something that they might have managed to do for short periods of time, but I dont think for a welfare situation would be recommended.
		
Click to expand...

I think this is a very fair and sensible post. Just because something used to happen, doesn't mean it's okay now. 

I'm 5' 2" and about 9 stone (plus an extra few pounds post Christmas atm!) and I wouldn't consider riding a pony under 13 hh on a regular basis unless it was a really hefty weight carrier. I like riding ponies though. Mollie is 14.2 and I struggle to get on board from the ground, I think I'd have been happy with a smaller mount at my age!  



Native Lover said:



			Surely though it is much better for him to be ridden than left in a field to grow fat and get laminitis and such.
		
Click to expand...

This seems an odd thing to say. Of course he'd be better ridden than neglected, but only if the rider was small enough for him to carry! 

The girls in your photos look too big for him, to me.

Could he not be re-homed to someone who is able to supervise children to ride him? Then he'd neither get laminitis or be squashed....


----------



## TelH (4 January 2012)

Sorry if someone has already suggested this but what about breaking him to drive instead?


----------



## FionaM12 (4 January 2012)

TelH said:



			Sorry if someone has already suggested this but what about breaking him to drive instead?
		
Click to expand...

The OP him/herself said this was an option. I think it's a much better idea than allowing an adult to ride such a tiny pony.


----------



## TelH (4 January 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			The OP him/herself said this was an option. I think it's a much better idea than allowing an adult to ride such a tiny pony.
		
Click to expand...

I have a tiddler too, her father is a sec A and she is quite a chunk, she's only just turned 3 so hopefully got a bit more growing to do but if she doesn't make as big as I hope I will break her to drive instead of ride


----------



## catwithclaws (4 January 2012)

im another who thinks the best way is to see the lady and decide for yourself.  

plenty of people would probably say i was too big for my old boy (14h forester) as im 5'7 and weigh about 12 stone atm (i have just had a baby so this weight will come off!) and i rode him up until 7 months pregnant so carried extra weight then - and he is 21 years old. i dont think im too heavy to ride him, he never has any problems taking my weight, and since i have had him since he was 8 i would never do anything to jeopardise his wellbeing

i think its great that your at least trying to find him a nice job to do instead of him just being wasted in the field - whether it be ride or teaching him to drive, i think good on u


----------



## pugsandponies (5 February 2012)

I reschooled a Sec A for a friend's children a couple of years back... at the time I was 5ft2/3 and weighed just under 8st. Jasper was 11.3 and I'd have said I was at the upper weight limit of what he could comfortably carry. Hard to judge from photos but I think Jasper might be a bit bigger than the pony shown, I'd be inclined to not want to put anyone much over 7st on him/her. 

Here is a picture of the Sec A I worked with (not me on him obviously lol!) :


----------



## mulledwhine (5 February 2012)

This is my 15 year old friend jumping my sec A







She is deffiantly not 6 stone, but he is stocky and strong, and not one person has ever said she is too big for him, including pony club.

Is I have permission to post this copy right picture


----------



## minesadouble (5 February 2012)

Trot_On_Dressage said:



			Ah but that is a different question entirely. A 17.2 is not really going to struggle holding weight (unless morbidley obese of course) how ever the persons riding skills would be questioned more as obviously that is a lot of horse, where as an adult wanting to ride on a 11H pony in my opinion would only want to do so if they were scared of proper horses. Which actually answers my first question.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to veer away from the original post but this kind of comment really hacks me off. I agree that 11hh is pretty teeny but the attitude of 'adults on ponies must be scared of horses' boils my blood! I keep horses and ponies for myself and my daughters. one of my eldest daughter's ponies - 13.2 - is the gamest jumper and boldest hunter you could ever cock a leg over. My daughter and I used to fight over who would hunt him (in preference to the 'real' horses) Many a time he has given a lead to a 'full size' horse over a trappy fence, and was the envy of many of the field on their 16.2 hunters when he would tackle obstacles the bigger ones would baulk at. He was sure footed, speedy across any kind of terrain and while bold had an inbuilt sense of self preservation! He's batting on a bit now and unfortunately getting a bit arthritic. The vet has just given us the OK to bring him back into work and I cannot wait to get him out again. Give me him over my fannyish, footyish, wimpish 17.1hh any day!

I'm not scared to ride the big ones but sometimes the little ones are better!! To the point where I am seriously considering a Native Breed pony for my next 'horse'!

If we are going to subscribe to stereotypical attitudes of adults on ponies must be scared of horses should we assume that 'Trot-on-dessage' is a dressage enthusiast because they are scared to jump?


----------



## billy2 (5 February 2012)

I'm 5ft 1 and weigh about 8 stone, I ride the section A's at work, mostly hacking, never had a problem but they are quite well built.


----------



## Puzzles (5 February 2012)

I agree that the OP's pony should carry absolutely no more than 7 stone, including tack.
I am all for adults riding ponies (I don't see why they shouldn't?) but I just don't see how any adult could be comfortable on an 11hh pony particularly one that isn't particularly strong (maybe it's the way he is standing in the 1st pic but his back looks a bit dipped to me). 12hh, maybe, 13hh definitely - but 11hh is tiny! Even if their weight wasn't a problem, a 5'3" adult would have their feet on the floor - how on earth would they and the pony be able to keep their balance? I don't really see the point.


----------

